# Weird



## andro (1/10/14)

i found this 
http://www.modmaker.co.uk/SX350-100W-Chip-From-YiHiecigar

But on yihicigar website is no news about it . 
Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Hmmm....interesting


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

Yes they have a 100w/150w sx350 ! Sample orders from them is 70us . They e mailed me the spec . It will be running on 2 batteries in series so it will be 8.4v .


----------



## andro (1/10/14)

Found this on ecf they talking about it 
http://www.modmaker.co.uk/SX350-100W-Chip-From-YiHiecigar


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Yes they have a 100w/150w sx350 ! Sample orders from them is 70us . They e mailed me the spec . It will be running on 2 batteries in series so it will be 8.4v .


Because of the higher input voltage the old sx350 will not be able to upgrade to 100w for now


----------



## andro (1/10/14)

I think this may mean no more firmware upgrades for sx350


----------



## andro (1/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Because of the higher input voltage the old sx350 will not be able to upgrade to 100w for now


Sorry didnt see ur reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

andro said:


> I think this may mean no more firmware upgrades for sx350


Yes I am thinking the same thing .


----------



## andro (1/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Yes I am thinking the same thing .


On fb say next upgrade for sx350 on 2014-09-29 was 2 days ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

